# Use of Fog Lights



## Duplex (27 Oct 2006)

The quote below is from the UK Highway Code regarding the use of fog lights on road vehicles. Does anyone know if there is a similar prohibition on the use of fog lights in the Irish Highway Code. The reason I ask is that every fifth or sixth car I encounter on the road at night has its front fog lights on (even when visibility is good). In wet conditions these lights are (in my opinion) as blinding as full beam headlights. 




> *211: You MUST NOT use front or rear fog lights unless visibility is seriously reduced (see Rule 201) as they dazzle other road users and can obscure your brake lights. You MUST switch them off when visibility improves.
> Law RVLR regs 25 & 27
> *


P.s. Would the constant use of fog lights not result in increased fuel consumption?


----------



## Purple (27 Oct 2006)

I don't know what the rule is here but can't drivers who use them just get a sticker for their car saying, "I never grew up" or "I'm an inconsiderate idiot" instead? Then we would all know and they could just turn them off.


----------



## Duplex (27 Oct 2006)

Well if driving with fog lights in clear conditions is legal in Ireland the law should be changed. By the way its also illegal to drive with your fog lights on in New Zealand. 




> *On the road
> Fog lamps should only be used when visibility is severely reduced, eg by snow or fog. It is against the law to use fog lamps in clear conditions (day or night) as they can dazzle other road users.
> *


*


*


----------



## RonanC (27 Oct 2006)

we have the same law regarding Fog Lights as the UK !!


----------



## Purple (27 Oct 2006)

Can you post a link?


----------



## Glenbhoy (27 Oct 2006)

what about spotlights?  Are they allowed?  IMO they're 20 times the problem that foglights are.


----------



## Duplex (27 Oct 2006)

From the Department of Transport _*'The Rules of the Road'*_

Page 19 Vehicle Safety Requirements.


http://www.transport.ie/upload/general/8342-0.pdf

*"fog lamps can only be used in dense fog"* That's dense fog not just a light mist.

It seems that driving with fog lights in clear conditions is illegal due to the perceived hazard to other road users. No enforcement of this law then 


For fogs sake switch off those fog lights
http://www.showketdesign.com/auto/art/300zx/fog_lights/fog_lights 006.jpg


----------



## Purple (27 Oct 2006)

Glenbhoy said:


> what about spotlights?  Are they allowed?  IMO they're 20 times the problem that foglights are.


If you are talking about bright lights below the front bumper on a car then they are probably fog lights. Some cars have retro fitted lights (like old Mini coopers) but these are rare. Most people who refer to their spotlights are really talking about fog lights. Cars need fog lights but they rarely need to shoot down airplanes or identify other heavenly bodies at night so spotlights are not necessary.


----------



## Glenbhoy (27 Oct 2006)

Purple said:


> If you are talking about bright lights below the front bumper on a car then they are probably fog lights.


I am indeed, or the 20 on the front of many a suv.  Regional dialectical differences, as I thought ye were all moaning about the 'fog lights' being those bright red lights at the back of your car which you put on in fog, so that you're not rear-ended (more effective than baby on board stickers in bad driving conditions!!).


----------



## Johnny1 (27 Feb 2007)

Why do people drive in lit up areas without dimming this seems to be a new thing to do. They also have to be in full view of an oncomming car before they dim.


----------



## gramlab (27 Feb 2007)

What about the cars with just 1 front light. Fair enough that a bulb can go but ..........

Also, anyone ever heard of someone being stopped for this or having fogs on constantly?????


----------



## GeneralZod (27 Feb 2007)

I just bought a car that happens to have fog lights.  The brochure more or less says that the main purpose of them is to enhance the appearance of the car rather than any safety value.

As the use of fogs lights is so badly abused they should probably be banned outright.


----------



## LFC Murphy (28 Feb 2007)

If Im behind a car with them on, I just turn my high beams on (if of course there are no cars coming the other way). They soon get the message


----------

